# G-Shock Replacement Parts, Help Needed



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello there guys, I was hoping someone would be able to help me with this. I have a G-Shock DW-003, given to me by my girlfriend (she noted that the watch bug had bit, and remembered that she had this locked away in a drawer). It is in rather bad shape, with a number of its parts (the front bezel, back Protection rubber strap, buckle loop and a few screws) having gone missing.

Everything ticks (or displays?) as it should, and the damage is only cosmetic. I thought I'd do the watch up, and give it back to her. She had it when she was much younger, and I thought it might be a nice sentimental gift.

The problem is, I can't seem to find any replacement parts for this watch, even on the Bay! If one of you guys could point me to a website that deals with such parts, I'd be mighty grateful! :notworthy:

Sorry I can't get a picture of the actual watch up (camera's on the fritz, AGAIN), but here's a stock photo of exactly what the watch looks like, save for the colour (it's a dark navy blue). Any help is much appreciated.










:cheers:

Gavin


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

gavinjayanand said:


> Hello there guys, I was hoping someone would be able to help me with this. I have a G-Shock DW-003, given to me by my girlfriend (she noted that the watch bug had bit, and remembered that she had this locked away in a drawer). It is in rather bad shape, with a number of its parts (the front bezel, back Protection rubber strap, buckle loop and a few screws) having gone missing.
> 
> Everything ticks (or displays?) as it should, and the damage is only cosmetic. I thought I'd do the watch up, and give it back to her. She had it when she was much younger, and I thought it might be a nice sentimental gift.
> 
> ...


i have this model in green , nice watch, i cant help as the bay seems the best place for bodies and replacment parts, im sure someone on here can help :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

you could always ask one of the guys on ebay who sells shells etc if they can get the parts,

paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

You might end up having an easier time (and possibly even saving money) picking up a complete watch on the bay.

If you have an ebay account, set that watch model name as a saved search so that you'll receive an email when someone puts one up for auction.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> You might end up having an easier time (and possibly even saving money) picking up a complete watch on the bay.
> 
> If you have an ebay account, set that watch model name as a saved search so that you'll receive an email when someone puts one up for auction.
> 
> Good luck! :thumbsup:


+1 They are not rare on ebay, should get a serviceable one for Â£10, then you'll have one good watch and a bundle of parts!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > You might end up having an easier time (and possibly even saving money) picking up a complete watch on the bay.
> ...


thats a good idea, mine was Â£13 on ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I sold one of those on ebay not long ago - And immediately regretted it... They sit nicely on the wrist, and somehow just look cool, it's definitely one I should have kept and no doubt I will get another sometime.

As others have said, probably worth getting a complete one on ebay and using it for spares. You shouldn't need to pay more than about 20 quid. Good luck mate.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the support and advice guys, much appreciated! :thumbsup:

I'll take your collective advice, and try to source a complete unit from the bay. I'd much prefer to have built it up for her, but hey, it's the thought that counts, right? :inlove: Or, as it sometimes tends to be with the fairer sex, maybe not! :black eye:

:cheers:

Gavin


----------



## George davidson (Aug 18, 2020)

Anybody know where i can get a button ( 8 o`clock) for a g2300eb any help would be appreciated, tried Casio no good.


----------

